# Citroen C4 - Photoshop



## S-X-I

Had a go at this the other day and was really happy with the finished results.

Think of it as Cirtoen's attack on the hot hatch market to celebrate their success in the World Rally Championship.

*Citroen C4 VTS WRC*










Modifications


Larger alloys
Lower profile tyres
Lowered
Black bumper inserts
Side skirts
Front splitter

As always all comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Nice work, tint the windows and if you're up for a challenge flare the archers.


----------



## S-X-I

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice work, tint the windows and if you're up for a challenge flare the archers.


Never really been any good at arch extension, something i have to work on.

Thanks for the comment :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

im not to good at photoshop yet but guess its just down to not enough practice, looks pretty good to me, best of luck with the last bits


----------



## addsvrs

Nice work


----------



## GeeJay

Good work! 
As a young lad (14/15) I spent hours doing these instead of my homework. Makes me want to do a couple now!
Arch extensions are actually quite easy once you get the knack!


----------



## mobby

i like it !!!


----------



## Mark M

:thumb: I have only ever done one arch extension, it's pretty tricky stuff!

I haven't done a chop in ages, or anything in ages haha.

Will have free time soon 

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## S-X-I

Mark M said:


> :thumb: I have only ever done one arch extension, it's pretty tricky stuff!
> 
> I haven't done a chop in ages, or anything in ages haha.
> 
> Will have free time soon
> 
> Keep up the good work mate.


Thanks Mark.

I've done a pretty good 'Euro' style photoshop that I think you'll be interested in but its for a competition on another forum so i'll post it up on here after the closing date :thumb:


----------



## SamC4VTR+

That does look good, only one comment.............................

Where's the Spoiler on the tailgate !! A C4 Coupe looks undressed without one ! At least mine did until i put one on it ! :thumb:


----------



## Stew

I was looking for the after pic......

That's how good it looks! I like it, very subtle!


----------



## Stew

Hmmm, if you positioned the number plate at the bottom and had a big grill it might look good.

Or crap, I'm not sure!


----------



## S-X-I

SamC4VTR+ said:


> That does look good, only one comment.............................
> 
> Where's the Spoiler on the tailgate !! A C4 Coupe looks undressed without one ! At least mine did until i put one on it ! :thumb:


I toyed with the idea of the WRC spoiler but it just looked ridiculous lol


----------



## S-X-I

Stew said:


> I was looking for the after pic......
> 
> That's how good it looks! I like it, very subtle!


Thanks!

I try and go for the OEM look as much as possible.


----------



## Mark M

Couple of things I have added, not sure if it's the look you want...


Just tidied up the lines on the splitter a bit.
Darkend the front tyre to give it a dressed look.
Black Mirrors and reflections.
Sun strip
Darked side glass a touch
Spoiler.
Black Badge

Original:









My touches:


----------



## S-X-I

Nice improvements Mark.

I did try the black badge and mirror covers but never liked them individually but they do tie in with the other additions.

I'm liking it :thumb:


----------



## Mark M

Aye, as for OEM, they would probably just add the spoiler.

But, the likes of the new Leon's and Audi's have the black badge options


----------



## Buzzsaw

NIce work folks :thumb:


----------



## carensuk

They certainly have come along way in the last couple of years:thumb:


----------



## SamC4VTR+

S-X-I said:


> I toyed with the idea of the WRC spoiler but it just looked ridiculous lol


I meant the smaller standard roof spoiler, the WRC one i way to big for the road car. The new pic makes the car look even better than your original first go.


----------



## Christian6984

great work, i do have one suggestion, has anyone thought of darkening the centre grill on the front bumper so it matches the spot lamps on the edges and will also give it the dressed look. ????


----------



## Eddy

that is one sweeet looking car.


----------



## n_d_fox

Just needs to be some bright in yer face colour... you know how car manufacturers have no idea about road homologations of WRC cars... asbo organge anyone !?

seriously looks superb.. i also scrolled down expecting to see the after shot. The addition of the black grille etc makes it look better as well imo, great work fellas.


----------

